# Grab a coffee and enjoy



## ROE (26 February 2014)

Wonderful stuff 
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2014/02/24/warren-buffett-berkshire-letter/


----------



## robusta (26 February 2014)

Yep fantastic and doesn't sound at all complicated. Probably seems too simple to some.


----------



## ROE (26 February 2014)

“Any fool can complicate things; it takes a genius to simplify them.” Einstein

Has Sir Isaac Newton try to keep thing simple he may not has loss a great fortune in the south sea company bubble 

and I own so much of what I know to Warren Buffett, Charlie Munger, Philip Fisher and Peter Lynch  all great teachers and great investors.


----------



## CanOz (26 February 2014)

From Bloomberg...



> Berkshire Shares Dwarf Returns on Buffett Farm: Chart of the Day
> By David Wilson
> 
> Feb. 25 (Bloomberg) -- Shares of Berkshire Hathaway Inc. have been far more rewarding for their longtime holders than owning a Nebraska farm has been for Warren Buffett, the company’s billionaire chairman and chief executive.
> ...


----------

